# Rifle season



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

When does it start??? I'm thinking its always the second Friday in November. Am I right? I need to mark the first Friday off and the next week off at work before someone else does and I can't.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

11/9/07 :wink: 
http://gf.nd.gov/info/season-dates.html


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Late again this year. Weekend after MN opens.'

The Red River bottoms are going to be tough again if MN allows intensive doe harvest.


----------

